# New Mosquito Owner (first impressions)



## beast16 (Feb 17, 2008)

Just turning 23 on tuesday and got my bday present from my dad. A new Mosquito silencer version. Got it at a gun show in TN for 340. Plus an extra magazine for 10 dollars. so 350 out the door with an extra magazine.

At first I wanted a 9mm but he thought i should put a few rounds through this first to get the feel. We bought this without reading any reviews but I later read that it was quite picky on ammo. Well I put my first 180 rds of CCI Minimag and only had one jam. I was very impressed with the way the gun shot and felt in my hand. It shot a little high but nothing the adjustable sights didnt take care of. Just thought i would let everyone know how it went.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just keep it clean and lighly lubed and it should be fine. One jam in a 180rds is good in any of them made when their brand new. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

yeah I want one


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Beast, Welcome. And congrats on your new Mosquito. :smt023 Mine fired high right out of the box also. The target that came with the Mosquito from the factory showed a nice tight 5-shot group, but they were also high. Switching out the front sight for the taller of the 3 included fixed that. It's been a nice acquisition. One of the advantages to this particular 22LR is that if you decide to "move up" in caliber and buy another Sig Sauer, the controls (decocker, slide release and mag release) are all located in the same positions. Good luck with your first Sig. I will tell you this: if you like this Sig, just wait 'til you try the others! :mrgreen:


----------

